# Looking for a long-term RP that progresses to NSFW



## Sage Ezraelis (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey guys! I'm currently looking for a partner to do a story-based RP that steadily progresses toward more erotic and NSFW material. I prefer to have a little build-up before the fun starts  I'm also wanting it to be a long-term, continuous RP, so it doesn't necessarily have to end. I'm pretty flexible in terms of the setting and story, but I tend to work best with either a modern or futuristic setting.

I'm looking to play the role of my relatively-new secondary sona; a female anthro white wolf named Sylvie. She has short blond hair, silver eyes, an agile build, and has a nordic angel wing tattoo across her back. Backstory-wise, she's a valkyrie-incarnate, a rocker with her own band as a lead singer, and is pretty tomboy-ish. That is until she gets to know someone and begins to form a connection with them, then she becomes very tender and caring  On that note, I'm aiming for the RP to be M/F only. Doesn't matter if you are male IRL, so long as the character you're playing as is male  Kinks-wise, I'm open to pretty much anything except vore or violence.

If anyone is interested, feel free to drop a message here or hit me up on Discord, Telegram, or Kik!

Discord: SageWolf#5464
Telegram: sage_angelwolf
Kik: Roguelike89


----------



## Kamenriderfire (Feb 20, 2019)

Sage Ezraelis said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently looking for a partner to do a story-based RP that steadily progresses toward more erotic and NSFW material. I prefer to have a little build-up before the fun starts  I'm also wanting it to be a long-term, continuous RP, so it doesn't necessarily have to end. I'm pretty flexible in terms of the setting and story, but I tend to work best with either a modern or futuristic setting.
> 
> I'm looking to play the role of my relatively-new secondary sona; a female anthro white wolf named Sylvie. She has short blond hair, silver eyes, an agile build, and has a nordic angel wing tattoo across her back. Backstory-wise, she's a valkyrie-incarnate, a rocker with her own band as a lead singer, and is pretty tomboy-ish. That is until she gets to know someone and begins to form a connection with them, then she becomes very tender and caring  On that note, I'm aiming for the RP to be M/F only. Doesn't matter if you are male IRL, so long as the character you're playing as is male  Kinks-wise, I'm open to pretty much anything except vore or violence.
> 
> ...





Not sure if you're still looking but I sent you a discord friend request.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey!
I’m a girl, but I have a sona that is a male dog. He is typically domestic and usually has an owner, but I’m willing to switch it up. If your interested, please let me know. If not, I understand 

I also have a more feral oc tho. He is a simple grey wolf. He hasn’t been thought out so much, as he was mostly created as a ship/crush for one of my sonas. But I’m willing to start actually working with him.


----------



## shadowangely (Mar 1, 2019)

hiya im interested in doing a M x F RP on discord, but i was wondering, for the anthro RP can my character be a demon for does he have to be an anthro ? if so we can do a anthro RP with my boy here sta.sh: Wolf Faolan Quick Ref
i just dont have an anthro ref, but you get the idea XD


----------

